# Installation über WPA

## linux88

Guten Tag zusammen,

folgendes problem:

Ich habe hier zwei Gentoo bücher und wollte nun Gentoo Textbasiert installieren.

Leider habe ich nur zugriff auf ein WPA verschlüsseltes Netzwek beide bücher beschreiben den weg der Installation wo Internet vorausetzung ist, leider ist auf beiden CD's die dabei sind kein WPA_SUPPLICANT vorhanden.

Deswegen kann ich mir mein Netzwerk vor der Installation auch damit nicht einrichten da ich es nicht Emergen kann.(emerge -av net-wirless/wpa_supplicant)

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen ?

Ich habe erst in ca 2 Monaten mein eigen Internetanschluss solange möchte ich aber nicht warten!

Jetzt hatte ich mir überlegt den neusten Installer zu laden und separat WPA_SUPPLICANT auf eine andere CD zu Brennen und dies dann Nachträglich hinzuzufügen sollte doch gehen oder ?

Oder ist bei den neusten Installer von Gentoo schon wpa_supplicant mit drauf ?

Wenn es eine ganz andere möglichkeit gibt immer her damit bin für alles offen nur Fakt ist ich habe ohne WPA kein Zugriff aufs netzwerk und ohne Internet mach Gentoo für mich kein sinn

Freu mich über jede Antwort

MfG

linux

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

du kannst Gentoo auch aus jedem anderen Linux heraus installieren, es muss keine Gentoo CD/DVD sein. Siehe hier. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sollte für eine 64bit Gentoo Installation, das andere Linux, von welchem aus du Gentoo installierst auch 64bit sein.

----------

## Pika85

Hi!

Lade dir hier http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/ wpa_supplicant als Source-Code herunter und pack es z.b auf einen USB-Stick. Dann bei der Gentoo-Installation entpacken, kompilieren und installieren.

Hatte ich bei der Installation genauso gemacht. Per "wpa_passphrase" erstellst du dann die wpa.config. Wenn dann hinterher die Internetverbindung steht, kannst du am besten wpa_supplicant auch nochmal emergen, damit es bei Portage registriert ist. 

Bei mir hat es auf diesem Weg funktioniert. Mir stand während der Gentoo-Installation auch nur Wlan zur Verfügung.

MfG 

Pika

----------

## linux88

Danke für den Tipp aber ich glaube ich würds dann doch lieber erstmal über meine Bücher versuchen möchte wenns geht Schritt für schritt wie es in den büchern steht gehen und mich damit weiter in Gentoo bilden

Gibt es denn überhaupt keine möglichkeit WPA_SUPPLICANT VOR der eigentlichen installation zu Installieren(Einzurichten) das ich übers Wlan weitermachen kann ?

Edit:

Danke für den Tipp das klingt sehr gut

Welche version sollte ich nehmen ?

Latest stable release:

wpa_supplicant-1.0.tar.gz (source code for all versions)

Previous stable release:

wpa_supplicant-0.7.3.tar.gz (source code for all versions)

----------

## Pika85

Nimm ab besten das "Latest stable release". 

Dann per "tar xfvz wpa_supplicant-1.0.tar.gz" entpacken. 

Anschliessend: 

```
cd wpa_supplicant-1.0/wpa_supplicant/

cp defconfig .config

make 

make install

```

Damit ist wpa_supplicant installiert. 

Im Anschluss erzeugst du die wpa.conf

```
 wpa_passphrase deineSSID "deinWlanPasswort" >> /etc/wpa.conf
```

Dann wpa_supplicant ausführen:

```
 wpa_supplicant -i (z.b) wlan0 -c /etc/wpa.conf -B
```

Anschliessend noch per 

```
 dhcpcd wlan0 
```

eine Ip-Adresse vom Router anfordern, oder händisch per ifconfig einstellen. 

Dann sollte deine Internetverbindung stehen...Last edited by Pika85 on Tue Jun 05, 2012 10:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## linux88

Vielen Dank das ist mir eine sehr sehr große hilfe dann kans ja jetzt eine schlaflose nacht werden  :Wink: 

Ich fang dann mal sofort an

Gruß

----------

## Josef.95

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> du kannst Gentoo auch aus jedem anderen Linux heraus installieren, es muss keine Gentoo CD/DVD sein. Siehe hier. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sollte für eine 64bit Gentoo Installation, das andere Linux, von welchem aus du Gentoo installierst auch 64bit sein.

 

++

Jo, volle Zustimmung :)

Ich würde für die Gentoo-installation vermutlich die SystemRescueCd nutzen. Diese hat vermutlich auch die nötigen Treiber, Firmware und auch wpa_supplicant mit an Bord.

Damit sollte WLAN mit wpa für die meisten gängigen Chipsätze nutzbar sein :)

........................................

@linux88

Und statt deinen (vermutlich veralteten) Büchern nutze besser die aktuelle(n) Gentoo-Dokumentation / Handbücher - siehe

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/

Viel Erfolg

----------

## linux88

Hallo nochmal 

Leider bin ich nicht weiter gekommen habe es nach paka85 anleitung versucht leider ohne erfolg.

Dann auch noch mit der SytemresuceCD damit leider auch ohne erfolg.

Jetzt glaube ich einfach mal das meine Wlan nicht unterstützt wird ich habe diese Wlankarte (Brodacom 4313GN 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter) im Notebook.

Nun bin ich im Gentoo Wiki hierdrauf gestoßen http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/B43

Ich denke mal das ich deswegen kein I-net verbindung zustande bekomme weil ich die Fimrware oder liege ich da falsch ?

Im Wiki steht

"Neben dem Kerneltreiber wird auch die Firmware net-wireless/b43-firmware  benötigt. Da b43-firmware im Moment noch maskiert ist, muss das Ebuild und dessen Abhängigkeiten noch demaskiert werden: 

# echo net-wireless/b43-fwcutter >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords echo net-wireless/b43-firmware >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

Nun installiert man b43-firmware:

# emerge b43-firmware"

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter ich weiß einfach nicht mher was ich machen soll

Ich bitte um weitere hilfe

MfG[/url]

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Eigentlich kannst du von jeder Livecd dein gentoo aus installieren. Wenn dir also eine Linux Livecd bekannt ist mit der du eine

Internetverbindung mit deiner Karte herstellen kannst, kannst du von da aus auch dein gentoo installieren. Voraussetzung bzw. der einfachste

weg ist ein Linux mit Internetverbindung.

MfG

----------

## linux88

Ja ich hatte vorher mit ubuntu gearbeitet dort funktonierte das Wlan auch nicht direkt es ging erst nach einen update der eingebauten wlan karte dies konnte ich damals durchführen weil ich da noch eine verbindung hatte.

Leider habe ich garnichts mehr auf mein notebook drauf also zurzeit ohne OS deswegen hab ich leider nicht viele möglichkeiten ich muss jetzt alle paar minuten mal runter zum Inet-Cafe um zu schauen ob mir hier jemand helfen kann.

was mich aber auch verwundert ist das wenn ich die SystemresuceCD starte und dort unter /etc nachschaue ist wpa_supplicant vorhanden.

Wenn ich /etc/wpa.conf eingebae sagt er mir das die datei(Ordner) garnicht vorhanden ist das gleiche auch wenn ich /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf eingebe  

Ich glaub ich mache irgendetwas gewaltig falsch nur was ?

MfG

----------

## Pika85

 *Quote:*   

> was mich aber auch verwundert ist das wenn ich die SystemresuceCD starte und dort unter /etc nachschaue ist wpa_supplicant vorhanden.
> 
> Wenn ich /etc/wpa.conf eingebae sagt er mir das die datei(Ordner) garnicht vorhanden ist das gleiche auch wenn ich /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf eingebe 

 

Oh oh oh...

Arbeite dich am besten noch etwas tiefer in die Materie ein...

Im Ordner "/etc/" werden normalerweise nur Konfigurationsdateien der installierten Programme gespeichert. Das Programm "wpa_supplicant" liegt im Ordner "/usr/sbin/". Ein einfacher Aufruf von "wpa_supplicant + Parameter" in der Konsole sollte reichen. 

Das wird in deinem Fall aber nichts nützen, da dein Wlan-Interface nicht erkannt wird und deshalb auch wpa_supplicant erstmal nutzlos ist.

Probiere erstmal z.b eine aktuelle Ubuntu oder Fedora Live Cd aus. Vielleicht hast du ja damit Glück. 

Oder gehe mit deinem Notebook runter in das Internet-Cafe und frage mal nach, ob du nur für die Installation dein Notebook per Lan-Kabel bei denen anschliessen darfst. 

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch die Closed-Source Treiber von Broadcom. "broadcom-sta"

Hier der Link http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

MfG 

Pika

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> Ja ich hatte vorher mit ubuntu gearbeitet dort funktonierte das Wlan auch nicht direkt es ging erst nach einen update der eingebauten wlan karte dies konnte ich damals durchführen weil ich da noch eine verbindung hatte.
> 
> Leider habe ich garnichts mehr auf mein notebook drauf also zurzeit ohne OS deswegen hab ich leider nicht viele möglichkeiten ich muss jetzt alle paar minuten mal runter zum Inet-Cafe um zu schauen ob mir hier jemand helfen kann.
> 
> was mich aber auch verwundert ist das wenn ich die SystemresuceCD starte und dort unter /etc nachschaue ist wpa_supplicant vorhanden.
> ...

 

Du könntest doch auch die SystemRescueCd booten und in der livecd die Lösung von Pika85 anwenden, sprich SystemRescueCd booten

wpa_supplicant und firmware in der livecd installieren. Darfst dann nur nicht rebooten dann kannst du es nochmal installieren. Sehe eingendlich

keine Grund warum das nicht gehen sollte.

Und wenn du dann eine Internetverbindung hast kannst du von da aus in einer chroot umgebung dein gentoo installieren.

MfG

----------

## linux88

Oh man leute was fürn leid....

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich zu viel des guten zugemutet habe. Ich sitz hier grade mit überhaupt keiner ahnug mehr und weiß garnicht mehr weiter ich würde am liebsten in mein Notebook schlagen aber soweit solls ja nicht kommen.

Ich geh das jetzt noch mal Step für Step durch was ich bisher versucht habe.

Ich habe nun wpa_supplicant  und den  Treiber von Brodacom heruntergeladen und auf mein usb stick gezogen, zudem habe ich noch die gebrannte SystemResuceCD vor mir liegen.

Ich starte also die Cd wähle x86 aus und die cd Bootet ich tippe 10 für de ein damit ich eine deutsche tastaur belegung habe.

Nun mounte ich den usb stick (mkdir /mnt/usbstick)   - (mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbstick)

Nun komm ich mit cd /mnt/usbstick  auf mein stick und finde dort meine dateien.

Zuerst habe ich versucht wpa_supplicant auf den USB-stick zu entpacken was leider nicht ganz klappt weil ca. 2-3 min lang error-meldungen auf der Console ausgegeben werden.

Also habe ich das Archiv erstmal mit cp wpa...... /usr/sbin kopiert und dort entpackt  das ging dann einwandfrei und habe danach nach pika85 anleitung weitergemacht und alles so eingegeben wie er es geschrieben hat es kamen keinerlei fehlermeldugen.

iwconfig oder ifconfig(Bin mir grad nicht sicher welches von beiden) hat mir wlan0 angezeigt nur leider nicht mit meinen eingetragen werten ich glaube da stand dann zb  PSK=OFF usw also sah nicht gut aus 

Naja dann wollte ich mich mal daran versuchen den Treiber zu installieren das Entpacken hat geklappt  aber auch nicht auf den usb stick  also hab ich es einfach aus trotz in etc kopiert und dort endpackt das ginng dann auch  nur kein  make  da stand dann was von build`r unname oder sowas in der art naja liegt wahrscheinlich dadrann das ich alles falsch gemacht habe.

Ich habe echt langsam die lust verloren aber das bringts ja nicht ich will das unbedingt zum laufen bekommen und aus trotz möchte ich das jetzt erstrecht die Installation mit Wlan durchführen weil wenn ich das schon nicht hinbekomme dann seh ich keine rosigen aussichten für mich in der linux welt.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen

Ich fummel einfach mal weiter drann herum 

Schöne Nacht euch noch

Gruß

----------

## fuchur

Hi

So wie ich das sehe fehlt dir in SystemRescueCd nur die firmware (liege vielleicht aber auch falsch). 

Zuerst packst du dir einmal http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2 auf deine usbstick.

SystemRescueCd booten. Dann in der konsole 

```

cd /tmp

tar xjvf /auf/deinem/usbstick/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
```

So jetzt sollte alles fuer deine Hardware vorhanden sein wenn deine angaben richtig waren.

Eventuell jetzt noch ein 

```
modprobe -v wl
```

 oder was auch immer um den Treiber für dein

WLAN zu laden. Dann X starten  und versuchen mit dem NetworkManager (Computericon in der Panel)

dein Wlan einzurichten. 

Ich habe kein Wlan deshalb weiss Ich nicht welche Module du laden musst bzw. was man sonst noch benötigt

um Wlan einrichtet deshalb muss dir da jemand anderes helfen. 

edit

Laut der Seite http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 sollte das das module b43 für deine Karte sein.

Nachdem du also die firmware installiert hast ein 

```
modprobe -rv b43

und

modprobe -v b43
```

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich würde es erst mal ganz ohne installation fremder Software versuchen. Wenn es laut iwconfig schon ein wireless Interface gibt ist der Treiber sicherlich schon geladen (ohne Treiber gibt es kein wireless Interface)

Und die vermutlich benötigte firmware und wpa_supplicant  ist laut http://www.sysresccd.org/Detailed-packages-list auch vorhanden.

Schau doch mal ob nicht eventuell mit dem (auch schon vorhandenen) Networkmanager eine Verbindung herstellbar ist - siehe dazu auch unter Network configuration tools

----------

## fuchur

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Und die vermutlich benötigte firmware und wpa_supplicant  ist laut http://www.sysresccd.org/Detailed-packages-list auch vorhanden.
> 
> ...

  Ich habe sysresccd gerade in VirtualBox laufen. wpa_supplicant ist vorhanden aber die firmware aus net-wireless/b43-firmware

die er wie er sagt benötigt ist nicht in /lib/firmware/b43.

Er hat eine 4313 Chip.

Bei dem b43 kann er auch Pech haben http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices.

BCM4313 - chipset uses unsupported LCN PHY, we work on it 

Und dann noch

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Open-source_driver_from_Broadcom_.28brcm80211.29

Auf der sysresccd ist nur brcmfmac als module. Dann hat er mit der sysresccd schlechte Karten.

Wie auch immer, muss er halt probieren ...

MfG

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hab hier auch noch nen Laptop mit Broadcom 4313 Chip. Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich mit dem brcm80211 Treiber gemacht. Außerdem hab ich hier noch ne Linux Mint CD rumliegen, welche ich eben ausprobiert hab. Damit funktioniert Wlan mit Broadcom 4313 out of the box (auch brcm80211 Treiber). Probier die doch mal als Installations Basis aus. Wenn das Wlan dann funktioniert, einfach dieser Anleitung folgen.

----------

